# Walmart tanks



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I was lookig for the best deal on tanks, and the best i could get was a tank/stand deal at walmart. I have a 10 gallon that i bought rom them, but the new one is a 55 gallon. Well i was putting togather the stand and my puny drill kept twisting off the hads of the screws it came with. screws that also were used to attach other boards (some weird screw and my explanation just makes it more confusing). So there is no way in hell i trust this stand and i am taking it back in the morning. But i am wondering about the tank. Has anyone had a good or bad tank experience with a walmart tank? Should i take the tank back too? Thanks


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

try putting some teflon tape around it that will help it stay in its place.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

pamonster said:


> I was lookig for the best deal on tanks, and the best i could get was a tank/stand deal at walmart. I have a 10 gallon that i bought rom them, but the new one is a 55 gallon. Well i was putting togather the stand and my puny drill kept twisting off the hads of the screws it came with. screws that also were used to attach other boards (some weird screw and my explanation just makes it more confusing). So there is no way in hell i trust this stand and i am taking it back in the morning. But i am wondering about the tank. Has anyone had a good or bad tank experience with a walmart tank? Should i take the tank back too? Thanks


 I've heard from alot of people that wal-mart aquariums and accessories are perfectly fine, and IMO they always are cheaper than LFSes.

Just dont buy fish. Wal Mart fish are baaaaaad.


----------



## SimplyOrange (Jun 5, 2003)

i have that 55g from walmart. only had it since feb. '03. but isnt it made by all-glass? the tank is fine. just as long as you check it over. that tank is also sold at petsmart for like $10-$20 more.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Cool, thanks. A weight has been lifted off my mind. I am still returning the stand though. I think i might get a metal one anyways.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

pamonster said:


> Cool, thanks. A weight has been lifted off my mind. I am still returning the stand though. I think i might get a metal one anyways.


 that might be a better idea :smile:


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I have a 29 gallon and a 55 gallon walmart tank.its works fine but it comes with a crapy heater


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

aint Walmart Tanks cheaper then Lfs tanks?


----------



## SimplyOrange (Jun 5, 2003)

*hey are those heaters fully submersible? it has a waterline so i didnt even want to put it under. i dont recall it saying on the box.

*that 55g tank is cheaper by a few bucks. which you can use for accessories or fish.

ive seen the tank itself for just $109.


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

I'd build a stand yourself, if I were you. You can make a nice beefed up stand out of 2x4's and 3/4 inch plywood, that way you can customize it however you want, add in a shelf underneath for a feeder tank, or whatever tickles your fancy. Paint those babies black, and it looks pretty sharp, and a hell of a lot cheaper than a store bought one.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

SimplyOrange said:


> *hey are those heaters fully submersible? it has a waterline so i didnt even want to put it under.


 I doubt it


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Quick Question, I know that wal mart deals aqua tech goods mostly, is that a part of all glass aquariums? just curious if anyone knew since we're on the topic. Oh yeah, and about buying fish from wal mart, yeah, they're quarantined like 90 percent of the time, it really makes me confident about buying from them when they take off the quarantine sign, and all of their fish still obviously have ich. It's ridiculous, I think the requirement for working in the fish dep't is like you have to have had a goldfish for at least a week before, probably something equivalent anyway.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

pamonster said:


> Well i was putting togather the stand and my puny drill kept twisting off the hads of the screws it came with. screws that also were used to attach other boards (some weird screw and my explanation just makes it more confusing).


 Anytime a product comes with screws to attach things together...NEVER USE A DRILL!! They are only meant to be screwed manually with a screw driver. Drills are too powerful for the screws that they give you.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

scrapedogg said:


> Quick Question, I know that wal mart deals aqua tech goods mostly, is that a part of all glass aquariums? just curious if anyone knew since we're on the topic. Oh yeah, and about buying fish from wal mart, yeah, they're quarantined like 90 percent of the time, it really makes me confident about buying from them when they take off the quarantine sign, and all of their fish still obviously have ich. It's ridiculous, I think the requirement for working in the fish dep't is like you have to have had a goldfish for at least a week before, probably something equivalent anyway.


 i doubt anyone working with fish at walmart have ever had fish, or maybe there wouldn't be so many dead ones floating around


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

All-Glass Aquariums rock for small to medium tanks. you hafta have acrylic for large tanks. like 150 and up. otherwise the glass it too think.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Euipment Questions_*


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

I got my 29g from walmart and i have no problems with it including the heater because im using it in my p tank and it holding the temp just fine.

As for fish my wally world just got new tanks for the fish. Thats where i got my first fish from and they are still alive and 2 of my plecos (they like to hide all the time). All i know is that they are fat and healthy. :smile:

I use cast iron stands not attracting but they are doing the job for right now. So with my experience i never had a bad one as of yet. (wondering if because i got them the day they got them)


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i bought a 10g tank from walmart...that came with a shitty lil filter and an even a shittier heater.

tank is just fine though


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> pamonster said:
> 
> 
> > Well i was putting togather the stand and my puny drill kept twisting off the hads of the screws it came with. screws that also were used to attach other boards (some weird screw and my explanation just makes it more confusing).
> ...


 Yeah No kidding! Those walmart Stands SUCK. A drill is a HORRIBLE idea... But as for the tanks, they are fine. I had two of them, sold em to friends, and they are both still in perfect condition. But the stands... BOO URNS


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

hey p-45 all my cichlids came from walmart and hell they are all still alive and healthy the trick is you find out when the shipments come in then snatch them up before they get put into those nice and disease free tanks


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i got a 55 and a 29 from walmart and they are fine..but ya buy a new heater! the ones that come w/ it suck


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

wut about the walmart brand filters? Are they any good?


----------

